# cats



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

del


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Love that song so much it's my vet's ringtone.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I saw this quite a while ago.
Oven mitts are a good idea! I've been using leather gardening gloves when I deal with the ferals (getting them in/out of cages when I have them fixed)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kit-kitty, little _kit_-kitty, _little kit-_kitty, little _kit_-kitty!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I <3 the Mean Kitty.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Ran across this video about a month while researching some guitar pieces. 
I would place this in the CATegory of rap music. Being older and feeling that rapping displays no talent at all, I fell in love with it. Mudt of been wrong with my first thoughts. 
I thought he may be lip sink a song or changed the words to a rap tune.
I played it for my 22 year old granddaughter the other night and asked her if it went with a popular rap tune. She did not recongnize the tune. That man has a true talent. 
Gotta play it 1 more time before going to bed. 
From the oldman


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

One of my friends awhile back linked that video on my facebook, I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've watched it so many times since I first discovered it that I know every bit by heart.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, this is too cute! Hahah. <3


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

It is funny! Now this guy is making video's of his cats like often on a different youtube page just for them. lol


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

It's all so true! My favorite part is where he is looking for the kitty, and he's asleep in the sink. 

Cats rock.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, yeah I remember this when my boyfriend showed me awhile back. The whole thing fits Alice perfectly. I sing it to her sometimes. XD


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I see now people are trying to do their own version's of the song. XD But they aren't as good as the original.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aww, Sparta is a cutie-pie! He doesn't look like a "mean" kitty to me. I just want to snuggle with him. :kittyturn


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love this guy! I follow both his youtube channels. Sparta is all grown up now and they have another kitty named Loki!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The guy (Mr. Safety, he calls himself) only agreed to adopt the kitty (Sparta) to impress his then gf (now wife), who was delighted with the idea when a friend asked if they could adopt it. That's when he wrote the song, he was overwhelmed. Sparta used to bite as a kitten. Since then, he's the more fanatic of the two about Sparta, Locky and cats in general, and can't imagine life without those two.

Ok, so you all know the story already, but I just felt like telling it again, I think it's so sweet...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if he did more videos of his cats. I would like to see. lol


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

He has a whole channel for them. XD I love his cat videos.


----------



## Phyphor (Oct 21, 2008)

YouTube - TheMeanKitty's Channel


----------

